# tyron bands?



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Hi

We've been thinking of getting these fitted. I,ve googled previous threads and there seems to be points for and against. I never realised that you had to take the tyron bands off to get new tyres fitted, i can see this been a bit of a nightmare, especially if abroad.
Do others think they are a waste of money due to the infrequency of blowouts and changing tyres, or a good idea. I got a cost of £323 for 5 tyrons. 
Is it better to get puncture seal put in?

Or just do nothing and make sure tyres are changed every 5/6 years and inspect condition, pressure regularly?

Paul n Caz.


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

*tyres*

For that kind of money Paul you can buy three tyres!

Les :wink: :wink:


----------



## Knauser (May 26, 2005)

You can get a mobile fitting kit for the tyron bands so anyone should in theory be able to change the tyres. Its included free with the tyronassist breakdown scheme.

I have the bands fitted - expensive yes, but after a blowout on the motorway in my previous van at 70mph and extremely lucky it didn't roll over or hit any other vehicle I think its money well spent.


Knauser


----------



## Knauser (May 26, 2005)

You can get a mobile fitting kit for the tyron bands so anyone should in theory be able to change the tyres. Its included free with the tyronassist breakdown scheme.

I have the bands fitted - expensive yes, but after a blowout on the motorway in my previous van at 70mph and extremely lucky it didn't roll over or hit any other vehicle I think its money well spent.


Knauser


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Tyron Bands*

Just an additional note - if you register with TYRONASSIST (no need to have the bands fitted) at a cost of £65 for three years, they guarantee to be with you within two hours anywhere in the UK. They will either fit your spare for you (no further costs) or fit a new tyre which they will supply, based on the tyres registered (obviously you pay for the tyre).

As our van is heavy, we thought this well worth the money as the usual breakdown services would not have the facility to be able to lift our truck on the roadside.

Sundial


----------

